# How does RCI charge Worldmark HKT



## samara64 (Mar 24, 2021)

I am fairly familiar with II but not with RCI

Get a membership for free with travelshare so maybe wanted to try them once.

I think like II, I can do request first or I can space bank.

If I do a space bank, do I give credits and a HKT ?

if I request first, do they take both or only credits and I pay HKT to the resort. Kind of confusing.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 24, 2021)

We do the Request First.  No Points or HKC taken out unless they match your Request,and you accept.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 24, 2021)

Wyndham recently restructured their whole hk plan and now RCI exchanges don't require HK credits.  Eventually Worldmark might do the same.


----------



## samara64 (Mar 24, 2021)

I am ok as long as I do not have to pay twice for it.


----------

